# Illustrator CS problem



## Urbansory (Jan 20, 2005)

For whatever reason, when i hold down shift and resize, it does not lock the scaling. Nor does the hold the space bar change the cursor to the hand for scrolling around a page. Really cuts into my production. Any help would be appreciated.

***Edit
Apparently this problem is in Photoshop as well. Checked Flash to see if it was a shift issue in all apps, nope, didn't happen then. Shift to get caps works fine in Ill and PS. I don't know. This damn G5 has been acting strange lately.


----------



## Urbansory (Jan 21, 2005)

Seems to work now, i shut down when i left work. Not sure what that was all about, because I tried everything to resolve it.


----------



## Esquilinho (Feb 10, 2005)

Are you using MS Entourage 2004? There seems to be a little incompatibility problem between this program and the key combinations you mention in Adobe software.
If this is your case, try installing the MS Office 2004 Service Pack 1.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 11, 2005)

Also try deleting the Adobe Illustrator Prefs file (make a copy of it first). Sometimes the preferences to programs get corrupted. I find Illustrator particulary buggy in this way.

Glad it worked out!


----------



## Urbansory (Feb 11, 2005)

wasn't using Entourage on that computer. Deleted the prefs, still had the same problem. The restart was the answer. Just strange that it happened.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 11, 2005)

Must have been a system thing. I'd repair permissions if I were you. Have you tried Cache Out? it's a free utility that cleans all your internet and system caches. Get it at versiontracker.

Went to your sitevery cool!


----------

